# Is it safe to take Synthroid with Bacopa Monnieri?



## hypothroid1983 (Jan 5, 2013)

Is it safe to take Synthroid with Bacopa Monnieri?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hypothroid1983 said:


> Is it safe to take Synthroid with Bacopa Monnieri?


It does not appear safe w/thyroid. Why are you taking it?

COPY AND PASTE
weakness and dry mouth while taking brahmi, notes the University of Michigan Health System. Brahmi could potentially cause elevated thyroid-hormone levels and decreased sperm counts. Therefore, taking brahmi should be avoided if you have a thyroid condition or are taking thyroid replacement therapies and other medications that affect thyroid function.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacopa_monnieri


----------



## hypothroid1983 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks Andros for the info. Friend of mine mentioned that bacopa (brahmi) was herbal supplement that was great for learning enhancement and stress relief. He had positive results with this herb and has been taking it for many years. I haven't started taking it and now I will not take it due to the possible drug interactions. Once again thanks for the info Andros!.


----------

